# ford powers steering filter woes



## 91diesel (May 2, 2010)

I am having an awful time finding a power steering filter for my 1966 ford 3000 gas. It doesnt have the typical type of pump where the reservoir and pump are in one...the pump is on the left hand side, down low, and the reservoir is up top, almost 

It is a 1966 3000 as far as I can tell

model#-31023C
serial#-C155680
production#-6J23C

What filter do I need?

thanks!


----------



## pro_olds67 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a 65 3400 with the separate reservoir, found the filter on messicks.com. To find yours go to New Holland3000-SERIES 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74) part# C7NN3N538A. They have your filter in stock for 19.21 + shipping. 

I was hoping I just had a clogged filter but it looks like I need to rebuild my pump.


----------

